# Toshiba Satellite cooling fan not working



## Harridan (May 4, 2011)

Hello geniuses :wink: need some help.

Details:
Toshiba Satellite L450d-13U
Win7 64 bit
15 months old

I've had no problems with my laptop at all apart from a loud and fairly constant fan (but not unusual for a Toshiba, I believe). I try to keep the fan clear by blowing the dust out regularly (it's pretty inaccessible so I can't completely clean it). 

I wanted to reduce the amount the fan was running on 100% so I changed the setting in the power plan (via control panel) from 'Maximum performance' to 'Battery optimized'. Nothing happened then, but the next time I started my computer up the fan didn't start up, but then my laptop overheated and shut down. I changed the setting back to 'Maximum performance' but the fan hasn't come on since.

I would have assumed the fan was just knackered if I hadn't been fiddling with the settings before it died - perhaps it is just a coincidence, but if anyone can give me any suggestions to kickstart it before I buy a new fan I'd really appreciate it.

I've had a look in BIOS and can't find anything that has anything to do with the fan, fan.exe won't work on my computer and I've been using SpeedFan to keep an eye on temperatures (no luck starting the fan with SpeedFan) and I've been keeping the core cool with an external fan (not convenient, but working).

Any help would be great.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Likely just a coincidence. The fan should be controlled via the motherboard/BIOS and regulated by temp.


----------

